# Bad Echo on mic [Resolved]



## Stuppy (Mar 22, 2007)

i joined Ventrilo today and some mate were talking and when i spoke, they could here them self going thru my headset into my mic(dunno how) and then it went into a really bad echo... here is a screenie of my soundcard options










how do i fix this echo problem.. thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Bad Echo on mic*

G'Day Stuppy, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

I use a similar program (FireFly™) and it has the same characteristics (echoing).
The only way that I have found that works is to turn the Master Volume down a couple of notches.
Hope this helps. :4-dontkno 

:4-cheers:


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Bad Echo on mic*

Well I run a radio station on AOL Shoutcast & I-Tunes. The hookup is different then this but the concept is the same. In order to reduce or eliminate the echo is simple. Change the what you hear option under the recording mixer to "mic" then take the playback mixer pot under microphone and turn it down all the way or if you want to hear that your mic is working, leave it slightly up. Unless you are trying to talk and record music from your computer at the same time, you will not need to use the "what you hear" option. If you use that option, it sends the output of your Playback mixer to the input of what you are recording resulting in the feedback or echo. It's actually a simple concept just not layed out in front of your face.

Good Luck and hope I didn't speak to technical here.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Bad Echo on mic*

some times it helps to move the mic away from sthe speakers, or re-start the programe


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Bad Echo on mic*

Thats very true but I think he was speaking about a headset issue. It is retransmitting what his computer is hearing... That is why the "what you hear" needs to be changed to microphone. That will restrict the transmission to just the microphone therefore eliminating the party on the other end from hearing themselves in addition to the echo and feedback.



Tony.b99 said:


> some times it helps to move the mic away from sthe speakers, or re-start the programe


----------



## Stuppy (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Bad Echo on mic*



smz said:


> Thats very true but I think he was speaking about a headset issue. It is retransmitting what his computer is hearing... That is why the "what you hear" needs to be changed to microphone. That will restrict the transmission to just the microphone therefore eliminating the party on the other end from hearing themselves in addition to the echo and feedback.


thanks mate, this worked 

cheers, ill send u a beer later


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Bad Echo on mic*

Coolness, thanks for giving us the thumbs up. Always happy to help.

Now is it to early to ask about that beer?

L8r



Stuppy said:


> thanks mate, this worked
> 
> cheers, ill send u a beer later


----------



## Stuppy (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Bad Echo on mic*

haha mate never too late


----------



## danmount007 (Jan 5, 2009)

hi guys. first post here. I have tried to follow the thread however not sure how to fix my problem. It is pretty similar to the previous problem. I have a headset to speak whilst playing games however all of a sudden my mic is picking up background noise so nobody can hear me speak. I then go to turn of my game sound and they can hear me perfectly. I also seem to have had my sndvol32.exe file deleted and cant find it so I have no volume controls. Any feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To fix the missing volume controls, insert your XP CD, go to Start > Run, type *cmd* and click OK.

Type the following bold commands at the command prompt, pressing ENTER after each line, where CD-ROM drive is the drive letter for the XP CD

*CD-ROM drive:* (example - type *d:*)
*cd i386* (changes to the i386 folder)
*expand sndvol32.ex_ c:\windows\system32\sndvol32.exe* (copies the compressed file from the CD into your System32 folder)
*exit* (closes the command prompt)

If the volume icon doesn't appear in the system tray immediately, you might have to reboot to complete the process.


----------

